# FYI...Chinese Invites me to a Fair in Canton



## cleglue (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok, I guess I have been on bbq forums too much lately.  I received an email from a Chinese company today that makes grills inviting me to a fair in Canton (not Ohio).

Here is the Weber (looks like a soccer ball) copy.  http://www.bbqcn.com/bbq3.htm

Here is a little of the email.

Dear Sir/Madam,

It is our great pleasure to know your company information online.

We would like to take this opportunity to present our company and kindly invite you to attend the Canton Fair and visit our Booth 22.1 J01 (BOOTH 01, ZONE J, 1/F, HALL 22, Address: CECF (Pazhou) Complex ) from 15 of April to 20 of April, 2006.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2006)

You know, in China, they eat Chinese food, but over there they just call it food.


----------



## Finney (Apr 6, 2006)

Go over there and make them some NC BBQ and they'll make you a king. :!:


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 6, 2006)

You sure it ain'y Canton "Michigan" ?


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> You know, in China, they eat Chinese food, but over there they just call it food.


Ahh, Hop Sing very wise man :!:


----------



## cleglue (Apr 6, 2006)

Woodman,

I used Map Point and looked up Canton...there are many states with a city named Canton...who new?

My company is invited to the fair...the thing is I don't have a company!

I'm a teacher.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Woodman,
> 
> I used Map Point and looked up Canton...there are many states with a city named Canton...who new?
> 
> ...


Take some of your students, tell em' you run a day care, it would be one hell of a field trip :!:


----------



## cleglue (Apr 6, 2006)

I taught an Aviation class a few years ago and we went on a field trip to Epcot and the Kennedy space center.  It was the third overnight (2 nights) field trip I had taken my students on.  I was the trip from H*ll.  I had sex (really not sure), drinking (sure of), a cry baby (broke up with his girl friend), and a student the had an appendectomy the night we got there (I spent the night at the Kissimmee Hospital).  The day we went to Epcot a student didn't show back at the bus on time.  I called his parent when he didn't show backup and the mother said he'll be ok.   He took a cab back to the motel after the fire works show (he was the brother of my drinker).

I haven't taken students on any overnight field trips since.  I believe that was 1995.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> I taught an Aviation class a few years ago and we went on a field trip to Epcot and the Kennedy space center.  It was the third overnight (2 nights) field trip I had taken my students on.  I was the trip from H*ll.  I had sex (really not sure), drinking (sure of), a cry baby (broke up with his girl friend), and a student the had an appendectomy the night we got there (I spent the night at the Kissimmee Hospital).  The day we went to Epcot a student didn't show back at the bus on time.  I called his parent when he didn't show backup and the mother said he'll be ok.   He took a cab back to the motel after the fire works show (he was the brother of my drinker).
> 
> I haven't taken students on any overnight field trips since.  I believe that was 1995.



 #-o  Maybe a field trip isn't such a good idea


----------



## Finney (Apr 6, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> I taught an Aviation class a few years ago and we went on a field trip to Epcot and the Kennedy space center.  It was the third overnight (2 nights) field trip I had taken my students on.  I was the trip from H*ll.  I had sex (really not sure), drinking (sure of), a cry baby (broke up with his girl friend), and a student the had an appendectomy the night we got there (I spent the night at the Kissimmee Hospital).  The day we went to Epcot a student didn't show back at the bus on time.  I called his parent when he didn't show backup and the mother said he'll be ok.   He took a cab back to the motel after the fire works show (he was the brother of my drinker).
> 
> I haven't taken students on any overnight field trips since.  I believe that was 1995.


They weren't Saudi(s), were thay?


----------



## cleglue (Apr 6, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> They weren't Saudi(s), were thay?



ACTUALLY!...No, just American high school students.


----------



## cflatt (Apr 6, 2006)

gonna load up the family and take that quick trip to china ? i'm sure it will be one you wont ever forget  :grin: 

CANTON FAIR 2006 IN GUANGZHOU CHINA


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2006)

cflatt said:
			
		

> gonna load up the family and take that quick trip to china ? i'm sure it will be one you wont ever forget  :grin:
> 
> CANTON FAIR 2006 IN GUANGZHOU CHINA


 #-o


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 6, 2006)

Horry Clap!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Horry Clap!


15 minas , you eat, you go :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2006)

Deck the harrs with bows of horry,
fa ra ra ra ra, ra ra ra ra.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 6, 2006)

What the (beep) is a Robster Craw?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2006)

you no want head?  No probrem!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Deck the harrs with bows of horry,
> fa ra ra ra ra, ra ra ra ra.


 :lmao:
Hop Sing, sing song long time


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2006)

Hop Sing so horny!    :happyd:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> What the (beep) is a Robster Craw?


You eat with po fied rice :!:
10 mina, thank you vay much :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Hop Sing so horny!    :happyd:


Hop Sing go to China town, mama san there love you long time.5 dolla


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2006)

alright you mo rons, this is a cooking section!  Take your lousy Chinese impersonations over to the GD section!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 6, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> alright you mo rons, this is a cooking section!  Take your lousy Chinese impersonations over to the GD section!



I think you mean Mo lons. But... Fine! :razz:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> alright you mo rons, this is a cooking section!  Take your lousy Chinese impersonations over to the GD section!


So solly :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 6, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> I taught an Aviation class a few years ago and we went on a field trip to Epcot and the Kennedy space center.  It was the third overnight (2 nights) field trip I had taken my students on.  I was the trip from H*ll.  I had sex (really not sure), drinking (sure of), a cry baby (broke up with his girl friend), and a student the had an appendectomy the night we got there (I spent the night at the Kissimmee Hospital).  The day we went to Epcot a student didn't show back at the bus on time.  I called his parent when he didn't show backup and the mother said he'll be ok.   He took a cab back to the motel after the fire works show (he was the brother of my drinker).
> 
> I haven't taken students on any overnight field trips since.  I believe that was 1995.



How come you weren't a teacher when I was in school!


----------

